# Can you get medium haired Chihuahuas?



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello all, hope you and your doggy friends are well 

I'm just wondering is there is some sort of medium with regards Chihuahua hair length 

Jack is my sister's Chihuahua and he is my Angel's Daddy. His hair is definitely not short but he also looks nothing like a long haired Chihuahua.

Has anyone any ideas?


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Is he a Chihuahua cross? (Whether that's with another breed or just a long haired x short haired?)

He's a beautiful little dog.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah - I'm not sure, he is pure Chihuahua, kc and pedigree? I will have to do some digging! Either way he is perfect, a total snuggle bum


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I have seen ads that have said semi long and i asked my friend who breeds chis and she said that they are usually chis that have come from either long haired short hair cross or have turned up in two short hair litter. My boy is from 2 short hair and a complete surprise i dont think he as as long a coat as proper long hair ones but i dont care


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Nope no medium coat....some longs just dont have as good coats as others

The KC dont allow crossing of coats, but you can get long coats from smooth x smooth matings as the LC gene is recessive

how old is he ...an adult coat on a long can take about 3 years to come in properly anyway


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

There is a way of getting a 'different' looking coat than either just long or short in Chihuahuas, or any breed for that matter.

The long coat gene has two alleles on it. If they are both 'long'/'long' then you will have a long coated Chihuahua. If they are both 'short'/'short' then you will have a short coated Chihuahua. 

The other possibility then is that you will get some pups that are 'short'/'long' on the two alleles at that coat length locus.

Short is dominant - and any Chihuahua with the short/long combination SHOULD sport a short coat, BUT it has been found that the dominance of this 'short' allele is incomplete. That means that sometimes a dog with a short/long combination will have a bit more length to its coat - especially when it comes to flarings on the legs and underbelly - than a dog that is pure for shortcoat. As Cavmad has said some call this 'semi long'.

I've seen a Chihuahua born like this from two short coated parents, and indeed, when tested, it was found his dam was short/long on that locus as was he, but for some reason HER short coat allele completely dominated her long coat allele, while in her pup this did not happen.

Jack's coat looks just like this boys did, and he was short/long at the coat length locus.

Cavmad I believe the coat on your boy is long/long - meaning both parents carried long. It seems to take a few generations of breeding long/long dogs to each other to set the modifiers that make a really full long coat. This is where it can get tricky without DNA tests done as sometimes a skimpy coated long/long dog and a short/long (semi long) can have coats that are practically identical.

CC


----------



## Lauren Piper (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi everyone, I’m considering breeding my long coat black tri with a smooth coat. Any ideas on what they look like?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A true long coated chihuahua is a smooth with fringing on the ears tail and legs they should not have long hair on the body although it is usually longer than a smooths coat. 

2 smooth parents can produce a long coated pup if both parents carry the long gene 2 long coats can not produce a smooth puppy.


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Lauren Piper said:


> Hi everyone, I'm considering breeding my long coat black tri with a smooth coat. Any ideas on what they look like?


Is there a particular goal you have with that mix? You'd likely get a mix in the litter that couldn't be KC registered if they don't agree with mixing long with short.


----------



## Lauren Piper (Feb 15, 2019)

im fully aware of that, my Darcie is KC I was just asking what they looked like


----------



## Lauren Piper (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank you so much for that reply. The only reason is I’m looking for a blue long coat stud but round me there is nothing for miles. I will keep everyone updated and upload some pictures of pups when they arrive


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I adopted Libby . The original owner was told sue was a rough coated chi , No such thing , 
I dont know what her mix is.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Libby is on the right.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Lauren Piper said:


> Thank you so much for that reply. The only reason is I'm looking for a blue long coat stud but round me there is nothing for miles. I will keep everyone updated and upload some pictures of pups when they arrive


Have both your bitch and the stud been properly health tested? Why are you planning to breed a litter that is known to produce off-standard offspring that can't be registered? Not being a dick here, I am genuinely interested in your thought process. 
Long hair is recessive in chis by my understanding so unless your bitch carries a long haired gene too, you'll get all short haired pups. 
If she does carry a long haired gene, if seems like you'll get a mix of short coats and poor quality long hairs.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Chihuahuas don't have the excessively long coats that some breeds have.

Compared to something like a Pomeranian I'd say they had moderate - or old fashioned type - long coats. I don't know why the trend in so many breeds is for longer and longer coats


----------

